

Oracle-Sun merger foes head East - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2010/01/18/oracle-sun-merger-foes-head-east

======
prodigal_erik
> so-called "linking exception", that releases MySQL under the Apache Software
> License 2.0, an open source license

The author failed to note that MySQL is _already_ free software under the GPL.
Monty just wants to make another proprietary fork. At this point I'm surprised
Sun hasn't sent lawyers after him for trying to damage the asset he just sold
them.

------
bensummers
Summary: After selling MySQL for $1billion, Monty would like to have access to
the code again to build another business off it.

